# Scrolling on dash display...



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

For those who have a radio station that utlizes RDS and will scroll song, artist etc ..I know the MID will scroll but I am pretty sure the dash display should scroll as well correct?

I recently had the dealer swap my casette for a CD radio and install the Sirius sat radio ..if I remember my dash display was scrolling..then I had to return a second time because they ordered the wrong aux input after installing this yesterday ..I no longer get scrolling on the dash

But now the dash display does not scroll(MID does scroll properly)...and for that matter I no longer get the message I left my parking brake on if I forget to lower it and I back up or move...


----------



## mikeglenn (Sep 12, 2003)

nealh said:


> For those who have a radio station that utlizes RDS and will scroll song, artist etc ..I know the MID will scroll but I am pretty sure the dash display should scroll as well correct?
> 
> I recently had the dealer swap my casette for a CD radio and install the Sirius sat radio ..if I remember my dash display was scrolling..then I had to return a second time because they ordered the wrong aux input after installing this yesterday ..I no longer get scrolling on the dash
> 
> But now the dash display does not scroll(MID does scroll properly)...and for that matter I no longer get the message I left my parking brake on if I forget to lower it and I back up or move...


My Sirius does not scroll in the dash. We do not have any RDS from stations where I live, so I have no experience with this.

I do get other warnings from dash for parking brake or trunk open, etc.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

mikeglenn said:


> My Sirius does not scroll in the dash. We do not have any RDS from stations where I live, so I have no experience with this.
> 
> I do get other warnings from dash for parking brake or trunk open, etc.


Sirius ddoes scroll..good that confirms what I see...but I am pretty sure my RDS stations were scrolling but maybe I am mistaken

Thanks


----------

